# Helmet W/neck gaiter



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I put the strap on the outside of the gaiter.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I put the strap on the outside of the gaiter.


That would pull it up and expose your neck/face. I was debating cutting 2 slits in the side, but don't want to resort to that.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Strap outside like mentioned, you've gotta tug mask down at bottom to settle it but once it's there it's ok.
Makes strap more comfortable not being against neck skin too.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

helmets :thumbsup:

i grabbed a few gaiters this year too. never really thought about it not fitting right.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> That would pull it up and expose your neck/face. I was debating cutting 2 slits in the side, but don't want to resort to that.


Just try it; it somehow works out.


----------

